# Finally did it :-)



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

been studying all week and took my Ham radio class today and passed. brain hurts from all the studying but well worth it and glad I did. was not really that hard just alot of memorization. another box checked off the list. Official and licensed Ham operator now, woot me.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Way to go Wes!!!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Do you still have to learn Morse?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations, welcome to the group. Did they tell you that they don't mail the licenses any more. 
Supposedly they send you a link to download the pdf file. I never got it and had to go to their website.



sideKahr said:


> Do you still have to learn Morse?


Tech and General classes don't need Morse code.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Congratulations, welcome to the group. Did they tell you that they don't mail the licenses any more.
> Supposedly they send you a link to download the pdf file. I never got it and had to go to their website.
> 
> Tech and General classes don't need Morse code.


They did not mention it but they did say what web site to check for my info once its in.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Do you still have to learn Morse?


Nope but something that I would still like to learn.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hearty congrats!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Good job!!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Congrats! Welcome to the club.
Have had mine since 1957, forgotten the code over the years, too old to relearn.
Play with rtty when I do get on and some two meter voice now and then.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> They did not mention it but they did say what web site to check for my info once its in.


This is part of an e-mail they sent me
Licensing Support Center at (877) 480-3201, Option 2; TTY (717) 338-2824, or via the web at https://esupport.fcc.gov/request.htm


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Congratulations! I just got my Tech last week, too.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good job. Congrats to you.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> Congratulations! I just got my Tech last week, too.


Congratulations to you too!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I had heard they dropped Morse code from the requirement.
Enjoy your new tool


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Diver said:


> Congratulations to you too!


Thanks!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yeah way to go!!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

What kind of rig are you running?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats Wesley.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> What kind of rig are you running?


I just have one of those Baofeng handhelds. I have had it for like 6 months and just been sitting on my desk teasing me.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Thats what I run and mountain top to mountian top I can get a solid 100 miles out of them. They will knock your socks off when you learn to get around their quirks.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Congrats! Welcome to the Hamily... er.. Family!!


----------



## tbone1964 (Oct 6, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!, thats on my bucket list


----------

